# [SOLVED] Jailbreak



## Ripperjack (Aug 22, 2011)

Is there a jailbreak for iPod touch 4g 4.3.5

If not is there a way to downgrade so I can jailbreak. 

(I don't have shsh blobs saved)


----------



## Clark76 (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: Jailbreak*

Due to the site rules we are not allowed to assist with Jailbreaking of devices.

Tech Support Forum - rules

This thread will now be closed.


----------



## aciid (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: Jailbreak*

Actually rules state:



> *TSF does not condone or support jailbreaking for any purpose that deviates from Service Suppliers terms & conditions.* Further, jailbreaking a phone will in most instances invalidate any warranty. If you do so, it is entirely at your own risk.


Thread re-opened, as this question isn't violating any laws or agreements with the service supplier.

Answer to your question:

No, you will not be able to jailbreak your 4.3.5 iPhone at this time.


----------



## Ripperjack (Aug 22, 2011)

Actually there is a way to jailbreak it and I figured it out. But thanks aciid


----------



## Cypheric (Sep 6, 2011)

Ripperjack said:


> Actually there is a way to jailbreak it and I figured it out. But thanks aciid


There is, as you saw. However, it's tethered, meaning you must rejailbreak with each reboot. 

Download the new version of redsn0w, it includes many new features. 

Thank you, aciid, for clarifying. Now I can perform my specialty without any trouble.


----------



## Ripperjack (Aug 22, 2011)

That is what I did


----------



## aciid (Jul 18, 2008)

Ahh missed that, i'm on iOS 5 developing/testing for a while now so havn't really checked out iOS 4 that much lately hehe. iOS 5 is a blast though 

Cypheric;
Feel free to do so, as long as it's not regarding activating features that the service provider disallows or charges extra fee's for, installing pirated applications and such, as that is against the law on any device.


----------



## Ripperjack (Aug 22, 2011)

Hey how can I test out iOS 5 or can I?


----------



## aciid (Jul 18, 2008)

You have to be a registered iOS developer to get access to it, costs 99 USD a year.


----------



## Ripperjack (Aug 22, 2011)

Oh cool. Iv looked into trying to make apps for the iOS and android but if I did I probably wouldn't put them online. I'd just do it for the satisfaction of knowing I can.

Do you know any good place to go to to learn?


----------



## aciid (Jul 18, 2008)

If you register as a developer you get access to alot of sample codes and small tutorials. Playing around with those samples/test applications is in my opinion the best way to learn.


----------



## Ripperjack (Aug 22, 2011)

Ok what is the best free way to get started? Sorry bu I currently don't have the money for that


----------



## aciid (Jul 18, 2008)

Sorry I don't really have any tutorials to recommend for this :/

You can download an older version of Xcode (Which is the application used to compile applications) from Apples website. I'd advice you to google around and just play with it, if you've programmed other languages it shouldn't be hard to get into, it's quite easy.


----------



## Ripperjack (Aug 22, 2011)

Ya that my problem I'm a senior in high school and I have just started trying to learn programming but I don't actually know any languages or anything. I have been trying to use YouTube some. It is kind of just a hobby since I love working with and around computers.


----------



## aciid (Jul 18, 2008)

Ahh alright. Start with something easy as Pascal, was the first language I did with. Syntaxes are really easy but you're also able to make mid-advanced applications. It's console-based and a good start. (Learn Pascal tutorial | TaoYue.com)

Thread now locked as original question has been answered. If you have programming questions, post in that area of the forums.


----------

